# Hobby 750FML Rooflight query



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a problem with the 2 rooflights in my Hobby. They only open a small amount since I got the MH in Dec last. I am not sure if they should open further or not. Also when opened the whole assembly slides back on the runners. Presumably this is to facilitate their removal or replacement. I have been on the roof several times trying to figure out if they should open further without success and I feel rather stupid. I am enclosing a photograph of the rooflight in the open position.
Can anyone advise?


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

hello yaxley On our hobby 05 fml the sky lights pushup 2ins then slide back to leave aopen space for freash air. keith


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

hello yaxley On our hobby 05 fml the sky lights pushup 2ins then slide back to leave aopen space for freash air. keith


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

hello yaxley On our hobby 05 fml the sky lights pushup 2ins then slide back to leave aopen space for freash air. keith


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

hello yaxley On our hobby 05 fml the sky lights pushup 2ins then slide back to leave aopen space for freash air. keith


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you Angie and Keith for that clarification.
I just find it strange that in the retracted position it is open to the weather.
Regards
Ian


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian,
Yes, we also thought that but if the weather looked unsettled then we would just lift up the rooflight for fresh air but not slide it back.
We have just changed our hobby this June but we had 4 very happy years with it  
From start to finish in all those 4 years we only ever had 1 thing go wrong with it and that was that we had to replace the on board battery charger. So in our opinion that shows what good quality the hobby was and how well made it was. We have only changed it because we wanted to downsize and fancied a change... we just hope our new IH Tio M (Mercedes) serves us as well as the Hobby did.

Regards,
Angie and Keith


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Angie and Keith
Thank you for those comments.
Yes we are pleased with the Hobby 750 and spent May and June in France and everything worked ok.
Best of luck with your new motorhome.
Regards
Ian


----------

